# Light Board Solutions??



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi. I've just purchased a 31 ft Fourwinds Chateau from USA which is due to land at Southampton docks in Jan 2007. I have to drive it from Southampton Docks to its new home in sunny (NOT!!!) Blackpool and will be towing my Jeep behind it on the way home. 

As it will not have UK spec lights and i will be towing my Jeep anyway does anyone have the wiring diagram to convert the USA 4 pin plug to a UK spec light board system?? This will overcome 2 problems i have, the first one been illegal lights and the second one been illegal lights and illegal trailer board!!!

Im not sure if can be done and not having any previous knowledge of the USA system any advice or help would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Dazzer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Dazzer not sure it can be done.

They have Ground 3/31
Tail left and right 7/58L
Left hand turn 1/L
Right hand turn 4/R

No brake lights, fog or reversing.

I would think you will have to add extra wires and convert to a UK 7 pin system.

I think I would take a chance and tow it home as is. 

Olley


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

olley said:


> hi Dazzer not sure it can be done.
> 
> They have Ground 3/31
> Tail left and right 7/58L
> ...


I reckon you are going to have to drive only in daylight and good vis which perhaps is good advice anyway in an unfamiliar vehicle best be prepared to take more than one day. But get some brake and turn lights!

Regards Frank


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

There is no quick roadside fix Dazzer, as Olley says, more wires will have to be laid to convert the vehicle running lights before you can even think about converting the towing wiring.
My advice would be, take someone with you to drive the jeep home, you can get away with driving the RV home from the port as is , but to tow something behind would be daft...the Police wouldn't look favourably on it IMHO .
We wouldn't risk it anyway.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi. 
Been thinking about this a bit more and after much searching have come up with this

http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=149

Looks like the USA equivalent of our 7 wire system just a different plug which i can get fitted in the USA before it is shipped!

So if i get the right plug and fit it to a UK lightboard it should work right??

Please let me know if you have any ideas??

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

that fitting looks good to me you just need to rewire our socket to it here or get one of the USA plugs with cable on and take a spare UK socket with you so your UK light board can plug in


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Get the train or a coach to Soton then you wont have to worry about towing lights.


----------

